
Borrowing from Solar and Chip Tech to Make Diamonds Faster and Cheaper - Ankaios
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/12/science/borrowing-from-solar-and-chip-tech-to-make-diamonds-faster-and-cheaper.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10551210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10551210)
looks related.

